# Alle Fenster auf einmal schließen



## MoMo (14. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass es Tools gibt, die bei Aufruf alle Fenster auf einmal schließen. Nur leider finde ich das Zeugs nicht mehr  

Also: Falls ihr sowas habt - her damit  

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Neyman (28. September 2002)

*andere möglichkeit*

Hallo MoMO,
von so einem programm habe ich zwar bisher nichts gehört, aber ich kenne da eine andere methode:
  - markiere in der taskleiste erst einmal alle fenster (mit STRG + Klick)
  - jetzt musst du nur noch mit der rechten maustaste ein fenster anklicken (auch in der taskleiste) und "Gruppe schließen" wählen.

evtl. heißt der befehl nur unter XP so, in anderen versionen anders.

wofür brauchst du eigentlich diese funktion bzw. dieses programm?

Neyman


----------



## MoMo (28. September 2002)

Danke erstmal.

Die Funktion brauche ich, falls ich mal wieder auf eine Pornosite gekommen bin, bei denen dann 50 Fenster gelichzeitig öffnen und da hat man da mit den herkömlichen Methoden  keine Chance mehr.


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. September 2002)

versuch doch einfach mal ganz schnell hintereinander alt+f4 zu drücken, das hilft auch. 
oder lad dir einfach in einem browserfenster eine seite, die den browser abstürzen lässt, wenn man sie schliesst. dadurch werden (zumindest bei windows 2000) alle anderen browserinstanzen mitgerissen.


----------



## Neyman (28. September 2002)

du könntest auch direkt im taskmanager die anwendung "IEXPLORE.EXE" schließen - müsste auch unter win98 funktionieren.
es gibt aber für solche zwecke auch noch einige programme. ich werde die gleich die links posten...


----------



## Neyman (28. September 2002)

*die links*

whooops, erst einmal sorry für den tippfehler. es soll natürlich heißen: "ich werde dir gleich die links posten..."

jedenfalls kenne ich diese beiden programme: WebWasher und NoPopUp
Beide Programme sind Freeware und auch ganz in ordnung. jetzt aber zu den links:

  - webwasher: www.webwasher.de
  - NoPopUp: www.nextsoft.de/nopopup/download.htm 

probier's einfach mal aus


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2002)

Das beste Tool ist meines erachtens:

http://www.buerschgens.de/Prox/index.html

check out  das filtert (fast) alles raus.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. September 2002)

> 4ENDE ist das Gegenstück zu 4START. Mit 4START können Sie mehrere Programme gleichzeitig starten. Sie ahnen es: mit 4ENDE beenden Sie mehrere Programme gleichzeitig. Das kann zum Beispiel vor einem Systemabschluss recht sinnvoll sein. Mit nur einem Doppelklick beenden Sie die laufenden Programme ordnungsgemäß.



http://www.jflux.de


Vieleicht ist Dir damit geholfen ! (???)


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *
> 
> http://www.jflux.de
> ...




Ähmm.. wenn man den Thread genau verfolgt, ergibt sich eine ganz andere Absicht aus der Frage heraus. Es geht darum popupfenster zu verhindern. Was bringen dann bitte Programme, die Fenster schließen oder Programme starten/schließen?????

Präventiv wäre der Proxomitron:

- funktioniert als proxy auf konfigurierbarem port
- filtert den quellcode und ersetzt Teile (nach filtern)
- frei konfigurierbare Filter mit Hilfe von "regulären Ausdrücken"
- somit fallen Popupfenster, Werbeframes, i-frames,bestimmte javascript-effekte, etc. flach (also z. B. auch keine dialer-installation über ie-bugs weil der quelltext dazu geändert wird)
- läuft auch als proxy über einen Proxyserver (zum anonymen surfen)
- filtert den User-Agent

und das beste:
- Freeware
- als deutsche Version erhältlich


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. September 2002)

> die bei Aufruf alle Fenster auf einmal schließen



Hierbei geht es für mich auch um Programmfenster - insbesondere den Internet-Explorer, der damit "evtl." beendbar wäre.... 

Sicher sind auch Popup-Killer eine Lösung - OHNE ZWEIFEL...


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2002)

Aber wenn man diesen Popup-Effekt VERHINDERT braucht man ein Programmbeender gar nicht   ;-] %) :smoke: ;(( :|

außerdem ist das gar kein popup-killer, sondern popup-preventer *g*

*gibt es bei tuorials auch ein streit-forum???*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. September 2002)

> *gibt es bei tuorials auch ein streit-forum???*



Ach, das haben wir doch garnicht nötig, weil Du hast Recht, denke ich einfach mal, weil meine Lösung wäre nur ein Zwischending, aber nichts endgültiges


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2002)

NACHGEBER, WARMDUSCHER, BEI-GRÜN-ÜBER-DIE-AMPEL-GEHER!



Der "Klügere gibt nach" ist nur Fiktion für die die sonst nie recht hätten *ggg*


----------



## MoMo (29. September 2002)

Danke, Webcutdirector!
Das war genau das, was ich suchte. Bis zum 5. Post  übrigens alles auf Basis von nicht nur Internetexplorer.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2002)

Boah! Das tust Du jetzt nur um mich bloßzustellen!

En garde, Schuft!
Nehmet Eueren Degen zur Hand und verteidigt Euch !

*fuchtel* 

*aaahh* *aufgeb*


Ich gebe mich geschlagen... *schnüff*


----------



## MoMo (29. September 2002)

Du blutest ja schon 
/edit @Webcutdirector: Danke dafür - bitte für die Bewertung !


----------

